# Stolen Model



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

It has just been reported that a five foot ( 5ft ) model of twin torpedo boats built by Cammel Lairds in Birkenhead in 1900 has been stolen from a museum in Birkenhead. 

The model was built in 1900 too and is worth thousands of pounds. If anyone hears of the model being offered for sale, please tell the Police. This hopefully will result in the model being returned to its rightful owners.

Many thanks.

Chris.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thieving sods - stealing the heritage of everyone!

This sounds like theft to order to me - not the usual pilfering - there are easier targets. 

I doubt very much if this model will be seen again and will end up with a rich private collector somewhere. (MAD) 

Brian


----------

